# Check Out Tina's Pups!! OMG!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am in tears. I spoke with Edie, and she told me about the YouTube video. 

So yep, this precious angel had her pups last night. Two boys, and two girls. God bless her. She is in the best hands, with Judy Crowe. Judy has taken on an amazing task. I believe she now has eight rescue pups (Betty Boop, and Tina Turner's. Total litter of eight)

I know Edie will jump in with the details.

I plan on visiting these wee ones, within the next couple of weeks. I can't wait to meet them, and see Judy, and her awesome husband again.

And NO, Edie, they are not in LA ~ LMAO





 
And yep, "WHAT'S LOVE GOT TO DO WITH IT"


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a good mommy Tina is! And what nice healthy looking puppies!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> What a good mommy Tina is! And what nice healthy looking puppies!


Oh, Marj, she is a good mommy. How sad though. I cannot believe the amount of dogs coming into rescue. This is what brings tears to my eyes. At least, with Betty, and Tina, we have put a stop to any future breeding, along with the eight pups, as they will ALL be spayed/neutered.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mommy and babies are so precious. How did that beauty end up as a rescue???


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I only saw three pups.....are they all doing ok??

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: Tina has the most precious little face:wub: you can almost see her little soul through her eyes, she's a wonderful mommy, I hope she gets a wonderful home with a family that will give her all the love she so deserves. the baby's are so little:wub: I'm so gald everything went well during the delivery.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oops, I posted the link in the other thread before seeing this one! 

Aren't they all precious? :wub: 

They said pup number four is just hidden there.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb, the look on Tina's beautiful innocent face brought me to tears. Bless her heart ... and, bless the hearts of all of you who rescue and foster these precious fluffs.

Love and Hugs to you, Deb, and everyone else who rescues and fosters.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The Mom and pups are all doing great. Between the rescues from Oregon and the ones from LasVegas (now CALIFORNIA girls) Judy has 16 rescue puppies at her house. 
I cant imagine having that many AND Hope in one house.:w00t: So glad Judy could take them all on and saved me. :chili: Hugs,Edie


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow....Angels doing God's work! 
heartwarming and inspiring for sure....I am so humbled...

Prayers for the pups and all the human caregivers!!!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

What a great mom she is! Those puppies are in good hands.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20;1809992[B said:


> ](now CALIFORNIA girls)[/B] Hugs,Edie


 
Oh, yes, I wish they all could be California girls ~ LMAO

Here you go, Edie:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tina and the pups look adorable. I can't believe how many pups are in rescue now. A Florida breeder died recently (not one of the big name breeders) and thirteen of her pups went to rescue with AMA. I think a number are pretty young. They are all in foster homes in Florida. Hopefully anyone looking to add a precious pet to their household will consider contacting AMA rescue.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a good mommy and her precious pups!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So precious. But I can't imagine what it would have been like if AMA hadn't stepped in. Can you imagine all of these sweet puppies being born in a garage with sweltering heat in excess of 120 degrees?

Thank God for sending them to rescue before they whelped. I'm just hoping that wonderful homes can be found for all of the rescues.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

She is a wonderful mommie and the pups are soooo cute. You guys are all AMAZING!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, thanks for sharing this video. I am so grateful for those involved in rescue - you are all truly angels. 

Linda


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

*Another video!*

Here's another video of Tina Turner and her four pups, when they are about 12 hours old. :wub: And Edie has also got some still pictures which I'll get posted soon.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

mss said:


> Here's another video of Tina Turner and her four pups, when they are about 12 hours old. :wub: And Edie has also got some still pictures which I'll get posted soon.
> 
> YouTube - Tina and rescue puppies...


Is that precious, or what?? And yep, we can now see #4 ~ :wub:

Thank you so much for posting. It means the world to all of us. 

I'm still in shock at all the wee little lives under our care. You would think, thru the years, I would be used to it.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

*Still picture of Tina Turner and the pups!*

If the videos aren't cute enough ... :wub:

They are 12 hours old in this picture.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh what a little sweetie pie...look at her face!!!! Thank God she didn't have to give birth in the garage this week - it's beyond awful heat now  She must be so relieved to be inside with such wonderful people taking care of her and her babies... I can't even imagine what it would be like having 16 baby puppies at the same time *gulp* ... Many Blessings to her and her husband

Thank you for sharing the video...just Adorbs!!! *melting*


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

What a doll !!! She has such a sweet face......and oh those little babies.....precious !!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sitting here sobbing like a baby.:smcry: To look at Tina's face looking straight at the camera just felt like she was looking into each of our hearts for love. And boy is she getting it from all of us.:wub2: I hope she finds a wonderful home and all the comforts she deserves. She is so lovable looking and look at her taking care of those little ones. :wub::wub: 
Judy should just be renamed *Wonder Woman *.:chili: She must be an amazing woman and her husband gets :good post - perfect in my book. I love his voice in both videos. He just sounds so calm and sweet. All of our rescuers here...I wish there was a day when there was no one at the inn, but in the meantime we can never repay your devotion and life saving efforts. It's a Herculean effort we know. THANKS!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how awesome is that???


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

This girl is beautiful! I can't believe she is a rescue. Her babies are so sweet. Can you say "forever home"?:blush:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh wow! God bless Judy and all the wonderful rescuers. 
Judy & her husband must not be getting much sleep. The mommas & pups are so cute. The mention of Hope stirred up that special place she has in my heart. I still love Hope . Give her an extra tummy rub for me please.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Okay she (Tina) got me at hello in the first video, I love her. Then I fell in love with the little stinker second from left who is wagging his/her tail while nursing. How cute is that? Sigh, when I retire I will be the old woman in the shoe with white fluffs everywhere.


----------

